# Is it true you can't get PG if you ovulate late?



## monjufig1

I read somewhere that if you ovulate late, like a week before your period, you cant get PG because implantation wont have enough time to happen. Is this true? :nope:


----------



## SLH

Yes, it's true. If your luteal phase is too short you can not get pregnant. Most people don't ovulate a week before their period though unless there is something wrong.


----------



## 3buutifulgirl

monjufig1 said:


> I read somewhere that if you ovulate late, like a week before your period, you cant get PG because implantation wont have enough time to happen. Is this true? :nope:

This is NOT true I am saying this because I got pregnant with my first daughter that way....I ovulated one week before my period and then bled for seven full days but I was still prego and she is 6 now and very healthy...Don't read into everything you see bc what might be true for someone else may not be true for you. What is meant to be will be and if you are meant to be a mother it will happen....Good Luck and anything is possible just remember that!!!


----------



## ajsmummy86

3buutifulgirl said:


> monjufig1 said:
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that if you ovulate late, like a week before your period, you cant get PG because implantation wont have enough time to happen. Is this true? :nope:
> 
> This is NOT true I am saying this because I got pregnant with my first daughter that way....I ovulated one week before my period and then bled for seven full days but I was still prego and she is 6 now and very healthy...Don't read into everything you see bc what might be true for someone else may not be true for you. What is meant to be will be and if you are meant to be a mother it will happen....Good Luck and anything is possible just remember that!!!Click to expand...

I agree, i had my first child this way too, i had bleeding for a few days but it was really light, still i thought i hadn't concived at this time..i got a positive when my next AF was due as it didn't arrive..the doctor went by my last 'period' as to when i was due but at the scan i actually found out i had concived the month before...so anything is possible :)...good luck x


----------



## ajsmummy86

Plus if you ovulate early usually your period comes early(mine did last month by two days)...so if you ovulate late wouldn't it make sence that your period would arrive late too meaning you could have an average LP still??


----------



## LittleOnes

There's two things here. One is a short LP - it is commonly accepted that 9 days or fewer from ovulation to when your period comes is short, and may be difficult to 'hold' a pregnancy. 

Ovulating late is something different. On average people get their period two weeks after they ovulate, which is plenty long for a luteal phase. Ovulating late shouldn't change your LP length, except that your period will come later because it is based on when you ovulate. I believe ovulating 'late' is considered if you ovulate after CD25, and the only way it can really affect your chances at conceiving is that in a given calendar year for example, you will have fewer opportunities to catch the egg if you ovulate later. 

And the main point is that it is totally possible to get pregnant while ovulating late!! Look on the fertility friend gallery of pregnancy charts and limit to 'late ovulation' and you will see!! Good luck.


----------



## jaydee79

SLH said:


> Yes, it's true. If your luteal phase is too short you can not get pregnant. Most people don't ovulate a week before their period though unless there is something wrong.

ohh crikey u r worrying me now im on CD23 TODAY and fertility.f tells me iv just ovulated even tho iv mist it and im due on the 24th sept and have regular cycles 28 to 29 days my past AF over the months have normally been bang on aswell jeezzeee iv had :sex: today and im cramping alittle not to much but fingers crossed even tho it says on ff im 4dpo and just ovulated not sure this is going to be my lucky month but dont give up hope!!!! i guess now i tell myself... :nope:


----------



## jaydee79

ajsmummy86 said:


> Plus if you ovulate early usually your period comes early(mine did last month by two days)...so if you ovulate late wouldn't it make sence that your period would arrive late too meaning you could have an average LP still??

that is truely something i am haven to consider monitoring and keeping an eye on myself before im new to all this BBT and i guess i maybe pos showing alittle ovulation later than i normally thought it would be coming so this is kinda i guess gonna answer my question only time will tell to see if im in for a long TWW not preggy tests neither or a fact of me poss haven a short LP and comeing bang on AF monthly wow!! i cant believe im actually learning so much already about my body and whats it trying to do but this TWW i feel like im on a trial run with me TTC even tho iv only been trying for 2 months so far all i can say to ladies about this one also is dont give up hope fingers croxxed if we get neg preggy tests after our AF is due and still no sign wouldnt that probs make alittle sense also to maybe AF is still on its way ,,,, if it doesnt happen this month keep very close track of your cycles and careful regualr opk testing and close eye on your temp rises with BBT and lots of :dust: chin up ladies!!!! we can do it :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

jaydee79 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true. If your luteal phase is too short you can not get pregnant. Most people don't ovulate a week before their period though unless there is something wrong.
> 
> ohh crikey u r worrying me now im on CD23 TODAY and fertility.f tells me iv just ovulated even tho iv mist it and im due on the 24th sept and have regular cycles 28 to 29 days my past AF over the months have normally been bang on aswell jeezzeee iv had :sex: today and im cramping alittle not to much but fingers crossed even tho it says on ff im 4dpo and just ovulated not sure this is going to be my lucky month but dont give up hope!!!! i guess now i tell myself... :nope:Click to expand...

Don't be worried! Your luteal phase never changes. If you are due then and you just ovulated, you probably will be late. 

I wasn't really that clear with my post lol. Ovulating late is totally different than a short luteal phase. Your luteal phase never changes, and if you ovulate late your period will be late. Yes, you can get pregnant if you ovulate late. Lots of people do, but you can't get pregnant if you have a luteal phase of only 6 days since the egg doesn't implant that early.


----------



## ajsmummy86

SLH said:


> jaydee79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true. If your luteal phase is too short you can not get pregnant. Most people don't ovulate a week before their period though unless there is something wrong.
> 
> ohh crikey u r worrying me now im on CD23 TODAY and fertility.f tells me iv just ovulated even tho iv mist it and im due on the 24th sept and have regular cycles 28 to 29 days my past AF over the months have normally been bang on aswell jeezzeee iv had :sex: today and im cramping alittle not to much but fingers crossed even tho it says on ff im 4dpo and just ovulated not sure this is going to be my lucky month but dont give up hope!!!! i guess now i tell myself... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be worried! Your luteal phase never changes. If you are due then and you just ovulated, you probably will be late.
> 
> I wasn't really that clear with my post lol. Ovulating late is totally different than a short luteal phase. Your luteal phase never changes, and if you ovulate late your period will be late. Yes, you can get pregnant if you ovulate late. Lots of people do, but you can't get pregnant if you have a luteal phase of only 6 days since the egg doesn't implant that early.Click to expand...

I thought that must be how it worked, my lutheal phase is 14 days and according to my monthly cycles.com i ovulated 14 days ago today...last month i must have ovulated earlier than predicted because my period started 2 days earlier...this month im still waiting for AF to arrive..i'm having cramps so im pretty sure she's on her way but shes usually here by this time of the day so im thinking i may have ovulated a day or two later than predicted...i have also learnt so much from this site since joining and the ladies on here are all so lovely :)


----------



## Butterfly89

They generally say you need a 10 day luteal phase, but like the above posters said, nothing is set in stone. The body is a mysterious thing. :) Also its largely to do with progesterone from what I understand, so if you work with a fertility specialist or even a GP, you can often correct it with progesterone supplementation, from what I've read! I can't say this is 100% accurate, as its just from study online, but it makes sense to me.

Also I just figured out why my period was one day early last month. OPKs said I O-ed on CD14 and I usually O CD15, I think! I was thinking hmm, my cycle is NEVER 27 days... but now I know why! :hugs: Thanks guys.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Butterfly89 said:


> Also I just figured out why my period was one day early last month. OPKs said I O-ed on CD14 and I usually O CD15, I think! I was thinking hmm, my cycle is NEVER 27 days... but now I know why! :hugs: Thanks guys.

Same, I just started temping last month and thought I was doing something wrong when it said I ov'd on CD18 and then my af was 3 days late meaning I had a 31 day cycle which is weird for me, now _I_ know why :) thanks ladies :)


----------



## taylorxx

It does make it a lot more difficult for the baby to implant as it sometimes will not give it enough time to implant properly without coming out with the uterine lining(period). You can take vitamin b6+b12 supplements and/or progesterone to help lengthen it xx


----------



## Seity

It doesn't matter when in your cycle you ovulate, what matters is how long your luteal phase (LP) is --the time after OV until your period starts. The first part of your cycle can vary from month to month, so one month you might ovulate earlier, say CD10 and another month you might not OV until CD20. As long as the second 1/2 of your cycle is at least 10 days, then you have just as much chance of getting pregnant.
I have a 12 day LP, some cycles I might OV on CD14 and so my period will start CD25 (except it'll now be CD1 of the new cycle), but some months I'll OV on CD20 and so I wouldn't expect my period until CD33. You can have a 40 day cycle with a 14 day LP, meaning you don't OV until around CD26 and still get pregnant no problem.


----------

